# Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich



## xxchri3ixx (1. April 2018)

*Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Halllöchen,
ich bin langsam mit meinem Kenntnisstand am Ende. Ich habe eine 100 mbit/s Leitung von Vodafone (Kabeldeutschland) und nutze das örtliche Kabelnetz in unserem 120 Einwohner Dorf. Ich habe das Standardmodem von denen und bekomme über Lan eine Stabile Leistung von 103 mbit/s rein. Da das Wlan des Routers müll ist hängt seit Wochen ein 5€ Accesspoint (Phicomm M1 Nano) dran damit das Wlan zwar nicht sonderlich schnell, aber dafür stabil läuft.

Nun ist das Problem dass ich maximal 24-35 mbit/s übers Wlan reinbekome (2,4 Ghz). 

Nun wollte ich mir entweder 3 Ubiquiti Unifi Accesspoints holen (für jede Etage) oder 3 Xiaomi Mi Router. Preislich liegen dazwischen zwar welten aber es geht nun mal um die Leistung zunächst. Ich habe gerade einmal testweise den Wlan Router der Telekom als "Accesspoint" per Lan probiert (Speedport W724v) und hab einen Speedtest am PC gemacht über die Lan buchsen des Speedports (Also speedport als Switch benutzt). Dort bekomme ich etwa 89 im Download rein. Wenn ich jetzt aber über den Speedport den Wlan Speedtest mache, erhalte ich wieder die og. werte. Ich nutze ein Huawei P8 lite was eigentlich 802.11b/g/n kann. Der Speedport ist tatsächlich auch nicht der gelbe vom ei, was ich damals am Telekom Anschluss gemerkt hab. Aber kann es daran liegen? Habe mehrere Kanäle Probiert usw. 

Mein Freund kriegt mit seinem Huawei p8 lite über 2,4 ghz 90 mbit/s rein an der Fritzbox. Liegt es tatsächlich an der grottigen Leistung des Routers oder kann es andere Faktoren haben?

Übrigens: Störfaktoren vom Nachbarn gibt es nicht da keine Nachbaren im Umkreis von 80 Metern Vorhanden sind.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag was ich machen könnte?  Mein Ziel ist es nicht 100 mbit/s im Wlan bei 2,4 ghz rein zu bekommen das ist mir klar, aber es wäre schön wenigstens 50 mbit/s oder 60 mbit/s  zu haben... Bei einem Freund an der neuen fritzbox 7590, allerdings über DSL krieg ich im Speedtest auch bei einer 50 k leitung die volle Geschwindigkeit rein....


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Erstmal würde ich die Standartkiste von Vodafone (Thomson oder was auch immer die da gerade nutzen, oder Compal) gegen eine Fritzbox tauschen (6490). Das kostet je nach Tarif nix bis 5€ im Monat. Kaufen würde ich die erstmal nicht.
Das WLAN sollte damit schon ordentlich was leisten.
Und dann würde ich auf 5GHz umsteigen wo es geht, bei der Geschwindigkeit macht es Sinn. 
Ich nutze einen TP-Link router an der Fritzbox, um das WLAN (beides, 2,4 & 5GHz) im anderen Raum zu haben, wo das 5GHz Signal der Fritte nicht mehr ankommt.

Wobei ich eine 500er Leitung nutze und entsprechend mehr Nutzen aus 5GHz ziehe.


----------



## xxchri3ixx (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Hallölle,
das Problem ist das mein Dad auf keinen Fall die 5€ mtl für die Frittenbox zahlen will da er da keinen Sinn sieht. (#NokiaHandy #AnalogesLeben)!!!
Kaufen geht auch nicht, da der rest der Familie und ich die Vodafone Hotspots nutzen möchten und das auch aktiv tun. Die Fritzbox wär auch meine erste Lösung gewesen aber die Lan Verbindung zum Modem ist eigentlich absolut hervorragend. Keine Probleme bisher gehabt ( bin Vielnutzer). Läuft alles stabil mit einem 15er Ping. Aber eine Fritzbox reicht auch nicht um das ganze Haus bzw grundstück mit ordentlichem Wlan zu versorgen, daher die Accesspoints..


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*



xxchri3ixx schrieb:


> Hallölle,
> das Problem ist das mein Dad auf keinen Fall die 5€ mtl für die Frittenbox zahlen will da er da keinen Sinn sieht. (#NokiaHandy #AnalogesLeben)!!!
> Kaufen geht auch nicht, da der rest der Familie und ich die Vodafone Hotspots nutzen möchten und das auch aktiv tun. Die Fritzbox wär auch meine erste Lösung gewesen aber die Lan Verbindung zum Modem ist eigentlich absolut hervorragend. Keine Probleme bisher gehabt ( bin Vielnutzer). Läuft alles stabil mit einem 15er Ping. Aber eine Fritzbox reicht auch nicht um das ganze Haus bzw grundstück mit ordentlichem Wlan zu versorgen, daher die Accesspoints..



Ja klar, die Fritzbox ist aber besser als die üblichen Dinger (denke mal es ist noch Compal was Vodafone nutzt, hatte ich beim 400er Tarif von 1,5 Jahren noch) die Vodafone als Router anbietet. 5€ im Monat ist für die Fritzbox eigentlich nicht viel. Sprich noch mal mit dem.  Gerade wenn er und der Rest der Familie die Hotspots nutzen etc, sollte man da nicht so knauserig sein. Die würde dir auch mindestens einen Accesspoint sparen, die WLAN-Abdeckung ist weit besser als das was die üblichen Kisten bieten (aber immer noch zu wenig). Und an anderen Stellen hängst du Accesspoints die über LAN (!) an die Fritzbox angebunden sind, ansonsten ist dein 2,4GHz Netz genau so lahm wie zuvor.


----------



## xxchri3ixx (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Mittlerweile sind es die CBN Router. (das Wlan problem ist bekannt, interessiert aber VD andscheinend nicht...) Ich denke die Disskussion bezüglich einer Fritzbox wird bei ihm ins leere verlaufen, weil er hat schon nicht verstanden wieso man von telekom 2 mbit/s (maximal verfügbar) überhaupt weg geht weil das Internet hat ja funktioniert (er guckt 3x im Jahr bei Google Maps nach wie man fährt.......).  Ich dachte mir nämlich ich hol mir die Ubiquiti Accesspoints um ein schönes Netzwerk zu machen damit die Geräte alle flüssig von Accesspoint zu AC gleiten weil das hervorragend funktioniert (Mein Penthouse Nähe München in dem ich Normalerweise Wohne).  Das die 5€ für die Fritzbox eigentlich völlig Fair sind sehe ich auch so, aber erklär das mal jemanden der von Technik nichts weiß und auch nichts wissen möchte. #ArmesDeutschland


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*



xxchri3ixx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind es die CBN Router die ein bekanntes Wlan Problem haben. Ich denke die Disskussion bezüglich einer Fritzbox wird bei ihm ins leere verlaufen, weil er hat schon nicht verstanden wieso man von telekom 2 mbit/s (maximal verfügbar) überhaupt weg geht weil das Internet hat ja funktioniert (er guckt 3x im Jahr bei Google Maps nach wie man fährt.......).  Ich dachte mir nämlich ich hol mir die Ubiquiti Accesspoints um ein schönes Netzwerk zu machen damit die Geräte alle flüssig von Accesspoint zu AC gleiten weil das hervorragend funktioniert (Mein Penthouse Nähe München in dem ich Normalerweise Wohne).  Das die 5€ für die Fritzbox eigentlich völlig Fair sind sehe ich auch so, aber erklär das mal jemanden der von Technik nichts weiß und auch nichts wissen möchte. #ArmesDeutschland



Dann gib dem doch die 5€ und 1-2 Bierchen im Monat aus, das sollte auch den letzten Technikhasser überzeugen. Für den wird sich nichts ändern, abgesehen vom anderen Routernamen und ner silber/roten blinkenden Kiste statt schwarzer blinkender Kiste. 
Ansonsten alles per LAN anbinden und das WLAN vom CNB (Compal) ignorieren, fertisch. Und steige auf 5GHz um, 2,4GHz ist zu langsam um stabil 60+ Mbit/s zu liefern. Wenn da nicht zu viele Wände dazwischen sind, sollte das gehen. 
Ubiquiti kenne ich, die sind gut, nicht günstig, aber wer auch auf dem Klo mit dicken Wänden noch gutes WLAN haben will, wird damit glücklich.


----------



## xxchri3ixx (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Das wird nicht funktionieren  Danke erstmal für deine Tipps 
5 Ghz kann wohl nur ich mit meiner Apfeltasche X nutzen welches ich beruflich hab, aber mein p8 lite kann auch kein 5 ghz , alle anderen im Haus (Mama + Schwester) leben ebenfalls noch in der 2,4 Ghz welt. Evtl das Macbook von Ihr kann 5ghz da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher... Die Fritzbox und auch die Ubuiqiti können Dualband Wlan 2,4 + 5 Ghz da sollte das ja kein Problem sein nehm ich an?

Grüße ausm Bayern


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*



xxchri3ixx schrieb:


> Das wird nicht funktionieren  Danke erstmal für deine Tipps
> 5 Ghz kann wohl nur ich mit meiner Apfeltasche X nutzen welches ich beruflich hab, aber mein p8 lite kann auch kein 5 ghz , alle anderen im Haus (Mama + Schwester) leben ebenfalls noch in der 2,4 Ghz welt. Evtl das Macbook von Ihr kann 5ghz da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher... Die Fritzbox und auch die Ubuiqiti können Dualband Wlan 2,4 + 5 Ghz da sollte das ja kein Problem sein nehm ich an?
> 
> Grüße ausm Bayern



2,4GHz ist kein Problem, hat auch ne bessere Reichweite, aber 50+ Mbit/s mit mehreren Geräten im Netz wirste damit nicht schaffen. Deswegen ja der Rat, auf 5GHz zu gehen, die meisten modernen Geräte haben das an Bord, das macht Sinn wenn die Abdeckung passt.


----------



## xxchri3ixx (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*

Dann werd ich das wohl mit Dualband Wlan Geräten machen. Dann sind beide Netzwerke top ausgebaut.

Aber 50 mbit/s bei 3 bis maximal 5 Wlan Geräten sollte doch eigentlich auch im 2,4 Ghz machbar sein. Wie vorher schon erwähnt hatte ich den Speedport als Test dran. Da war ich mitm Handy der einzige nutzer der am Speedport hing und hatte ebenfalls nur 30 mbit/s


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2018)

*AW: Wlan nur 30 mbit/s maximal möglich*



xxchri3ixx schrieb:


> Dann werd ich das wohl mit Dualband Wlan Geräten machen. Dann sind beide Netzwerke top ausgebaut.
> 
> Aber 50 mbit/s bei 3 bis maximal 5 Wlan Geräten sollte doch eigentlich auch im 2,4 Ghz machbar sein. Wie vorher schon erwähnt hatte ich den Speedport als Test dran. Da war ich mitm Handy der einzige nutzer der am Speedport hing und hatte ebenfalls nur 30 mbit/s



Ja, sollte machbar sein. Mein Laptop (steinalt, noch mit Ivy Bridge) schafft im 2,4GHz bei 2m Entfernung ohne Wände auch 105Mbit/s down, 50 up ohne Probleme. Smartphone ebenfalls. Aber sobald da halbwegs was bewegt wird, bricht 2,4GHz hart ein auf unter die Hälfte, das ist normal. MiMo sollte hier helfen.


----------

